# Breite JTextArea/JScrollPane setzen



## Christian030783 (15. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in einem BorderLayout in der Position EAST eine JScrollPane mit einer JTextArea. Wie kann ich dieser Textarea bzw ScrollPane eine Breite zuweisen? Die Komponente soll nach wie vor die gesamte verfügbare Höhe einnehmen.

MfG
Christian


----------



## KrokoDiehl (15. Okt 2009)

Ja soll es denn eine Mindestbreite, eine fixe Breite oder was sein? Wenn sie dir zu schmal ist, könntest du eine Mindestgröße von 
	
	
	
	





```
(myMinWidth, 10)
```
 oder so setzen.


----------



## javimka (15. Okt 2009)

public void setMinimumSize(Dimension minimumSize)
public void setPreferredSize(Dimension preferredSize)
public void setMaximumSize(Dimension maximumSize)

Einige Layoutmanager missachten diese Angaben allerdings. Das BorderLayout hält im EAST Teil die horizontale Breite ein, die Höhe aber nicht. Ist glaub genau das, was du willst.


----------



## Christian030783 (16. Okt 2009)

Ja das ist genau das was ich meinte, hatte das erst gar nicht probiert, weil ich dachte, das es dann nicht mehr die gesamte Höhe einnimmt. Ich probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Christian030783 (16. Okt 2009)

Es Funktioniert, vielen Dank


----------

